# 15hp merc. 2 stroke



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like this prop wizard, gave me the same answer in a few clicks
that I had to learn though trail and error on the water.

http://turningpointpropellers.com/


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> What type of prop should I get for a merc 15 2 stroke elec start? And will it actually help my performance? Thanks for the help,


9" pitch 3 blade solas stainless steel propeller works very well for the 15hp merc. Better holeshot and midrange power.

U can get it for $109.00 at www.iboats.com.

Or a powertech SWA 3 blade 9" pitch with cup for around $200 bucks. It's much better propeller than solas.


----------



## jonathantaylor (Mar 18, 2010)

Where can you buy the PT props already cupped?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Where can you buy the PT props already cupped?


You call them at www.ptprop.com and they will make one for you. They're great people to deal with.


----------

